# Re Slate



## charl14 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi - this is my first post here and I was hoping someone could advise.

I have recently moved into a 3 bed semi detached dating from the 1930's, the house is slated in good quality Welsh slates but had no 'breathable' membrane. 

We have just had the slates removed, a membrane fitted (Phttps://www.permavent.co.uk/products/permavent-max-all-zones/), new battens and slates reattached. 

Looking at the work that has been done it appears that the slates no longer sit as flush to each other as they used to and the bonding pattern is no longer straight - should this be expected given the age of the roof? I asked the roofer to explain why this was the case and he advised its because he has had to fall in line with next door. Next door have a perfectly aligned bond pattern.

Furthermore, I have checked inside the loft and condensation no appears to be forming on the underside of the felt (see pictures) - I assume this is down to lack of ventilation in the loft space.

Comments on the quality of work and ventilation requirements would be gratefully appreciated, I have building regs coming tomorrow to take a look also.

Best regards,
Charl14


----------

